# ARM mikrokontrolleri >  ARM LPC2148 + AVR Studio?

## Vinchi

Pirms kāda laika iegādājos Olimex LPC2148 Evaluation bordu.



Jautājums tāds vai ir iespējams nokonfigurēt AVR Studio lai tas strādādu kopā ar WinARM? Vai arī priekš Win ARM izmanto programmers notepad?

----------


## Epis

A tu to ARM- JTAG vadu no olimex arī pirki vai pats lodēji ?? 
es tās shēmas pāris netā atradu tam JTAG vadam  ::  
Kādēļ gribi to AVR studiju izmantot ? šitā LPC2xxx mikrenēm jau to softu ir daudz, kaut vai tā IAR kikstart proga (ar koda limitu limits 32K ) vai KEIL ARM proga, 
Problēmām nevaidzētu būt, ja izmanto lielās progas (limitētās versijas  ::  )

Cik samaksāji par plates atvešanu ?? 

biš oftops ->
Es biju domājis no digikey sūtīt pāris mikrenes, bet sāku taisīt to detaļu sarakstu un domāju, domāju un izdomāju kad taisīt jaunu PCB būtu baigais čakars (kā ar to paštaisīto fpga plati), līdz ar to prikekš izmēģināšanas laikam gatavs dev.kits ir viss labākais variants kā atri sākt mācītes un apgūt jaunu mikreni  ::  
īstanībā no digikey es neko nepasūtīju jo bīju domājis līdzi ielikt pāris fpga mikrenes, bet tad kautkā papētīju vēl ko piedāvā citas fpga firmas un izrādijās kad lattice jau sen piedāvā ECP fpga un tirgojās viņa mouser.com lētākā supermikrene maksāja tur pie 23$ galvenais bonus ir tie sysDSP bloki (pa viņiem es rakstīju tajā State machine topikā)  ar MAC vienību, kopā jauda tur ir 3.8 GMAC   ::  
nu tā ir pirmā lētā supermikrene kuru var tagat reāli nopirkt, un tākā man tagat tādu mikreni nav kur likt tad izdomāju fpga arī nepirkt un bez fpga no digikey nav jēga neko sūtīt (pārāk maza summa pa ceļu būtu jāmaksā gandrīz tik pat cik maksā pāris LPC2101 + vēl pāris čipi. 
būs jānopērk arī no tā olimex un miers. Varēs ātrāk izmēģināt viņas ADC konvertieri kas velk virs 1Msps (ar 3bit izķirtspēju  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Par pašu Olimex dēli samaksāju 69 EUR + 9 EUR pasta izdevumi.
Pasūtiju no http://shop.mikrocontroller.net

JTAG man pagaidām nav softu ielādēju caur com portu. Nēsmu īsti pārliecināts vai tur ir kāds bootloader lai varētu ielādēt caur com vai kā.

Tiko uzinstalēju Keil uVision 3, Vienīgi skator ka tur ir ierobežojumi, koda garums nedrīkst būt garāks par 16 Kb  :: 

Būs vēl jānotesē IAR kikstart.

Paldies ka ieteici softus priekš ARM  ::

----------

